# Moles unde pool liner...causing "craters"



## abacuslearns (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a 2 acre lot with an above gound pool. My problem is moles. They have, on several occasions, tried to come up under the pool. Once they determine that they can't, they apparently turn around and tunnel back down. This causes a recess between the earth and the liner which in turn, due to the weight of the water, develops a "crater-like" depression in the floor of the pool , around the edges. Each year it seems like we get one more. What can I do to keep moles away from the pool area? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

that's interesting,,, usually moles're out for food (grubs, etc),,, grub-proof your lawn & the moles leave,,, back home, skunks were predators of moles,,, ANOTHER good reason to grub-proof,,, at least your pool's above-ground :laughing: IF there was a gravel base w/sand under the pool proper, why moles,,, interesting,,, might try ' no exit ' signs in molish, too


----------

